# Winter Mods???



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

During this lull in the camping activities and usually cold, dreary and depressing times, how many people are planning their springtime mods or are doiny them now???

I only see a few people doing somes tweaks this time of year.

I personally have been busy building my corn burning mods. But I do have a few camper ones on the list.

kevin


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I would like to do the flip drawer and possibly a shelf over the dinette...but lately with two little ones I tend to crash early at night.

Going to an RV show tomorrow up here, maybe I will see something new in the '06s to copy


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I just received a CW order yesterday with 2 MaxxAir vent covers and 2 Gas Props (bed mod). sunny Waiting of the temp to get just a little warmer before I get on them though.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I rarely if ever use the picnic table that is in the full through. So, I'm considering pulling that and the track peice it hangs on out and putting in some shallow hanging cabinets for more storage space. Haven't really thought about what it would look like yet though. Any thoughts? Maybe hang a pony keg or the like?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

h2oman said:


> I'm considering pulling that and the track peice it hangs on out and putting in some shallow hanging cabinets for more storage space. [snapback]74122[/snapback]​


Hmmm. I think you're on to something.







Kinda like a shallow hanging morgue drawer. We have never used our folding table either, so perhaps I'll copy what you do once you post pics and details.

The only other thing I'm definitely gonna do is to put in the pleated shower curtain that goes on tracks. With the stock one it is simply to hard to keep water in the shower.









Bill


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Built this 2 weeks ago, corn cleaner, can't use it on the Outback but it cleans corn really well.










I am planning a stabilizer jack system MOD for my spring duties, details are top secret till it's complete then I will share, I hope that it works....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I want to do the pleated shower door also. And I want to build a way to mount the bike rack to the camper, I am getting some sway with all three bikes on the one I have. Looking mounting one on the tongue of the trailer...haven't quite worked it out yet.

Gary


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, lets see....

I posted the lights the other week....

Oh, this week I finished the under queen walkaround storage.

I cut three holes into the front of the frame, installed pull out baskets, and made doors.

I'll have to get some pics and put them on here.

Steve

Nothing else really planned.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Built this 2 weeks ago, corn cleaner, can't use it on the Outback but it cleans corn really well.
> [snapback]74129[/snapback]​


HP,

That's neat-looking corn cleaner if I ever saw one.







What does the lower 2-inch flex hose do? (Guessing on the size, obviously.) Does that let air into the system that ends up in the shop-vac? Assume the vac only gets lightweight particles out of the corn.

How much is your corn bill gonna be this winter? Are you heating your house entirely with corn? What happens if you get some popcorn by accident?







I know, I know, stop the dumb questions!

Bill


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> That's neat-looking corn cleaner if I ever saw one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmph. You want to know what the hose does. I want to know what the heck the corn cleaner does. Isn't that what I do when I shuck corn - clean it? How in the world do you heat with corn? Ya throw the old cobs in the fireplace after you've eaten the corn? I don't know what you country folk are talkin about half the time.







If it was summer I'd have to go soak my head in the cement pond.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I plan to do the shower door thing also. I also want to install a fold-away shelf for the TV/VCR combo near the sofa somewhere. I going to install a LED 3rd brake light. I just saw an ad in TL for a stabilizer jack setup that looks pretty good. If I can find a wireless back-up camera cheap enough, I'd like to do that, too.

Steve


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

There are lots of ideas, but time and money are in the way. Not enough of either to do what what I want to do







. But I did install a Maxx Air vent cover today over the center vent. Now I want to do one for the bathroom vent as well. But at least I can leave the vent open and allow air flow though the trailer. Thanks for the ideas on this one guys.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well for me
The other week I did the shelf over the dinette table
Next one is that door on the bathroom sink cabinet so it swings out instead of fold out.
Also working on the dresser in the bunkhouse putting little drawers in between the big door
for kids socks and what ever else they put in it








Have a couple of other ideas I'm still working out but we'll see what happens.

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> I did install a Maxx Air vent cover today over the center vent. Now I want to do one for the bathroom vent as well. [snapback]74202[/snapback]​


I just got two in yesterday from CW at a great price. I think the sale is over now but my two was only $22.50 total. sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The "corn cleaner" isn't something I'm familiar with.










Is it really to clean corn?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been saving my pennies .... the itch for a new truck is getting very strong ... I have been keeping my eye on the new 07 Denali









I hope to have it for Otter Creek









Thor


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Well for me
> The other week I did the shelf over the dinette table
> Next one is that door on the bathroom sink cabinet so it swings out instead of fold out.
> Also working on the dresser in the bunkhouse putting little drawers in between the big door
> ...


hey HootBob, anything special for the shelf over the dinette?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> How in the world do you heat with corn?Â [snapback]74189[/snapback]​


MG,

You are apparently not into non-renewable resource and dollar conservation. Corn and wood-pellet stoves are highly efficient and very clean-burning solid fuel heaters that use biomass fuel sources. Check out this link:

http://www.dulley.com/docs/f880.htm

Hurricaine isn't spending his money to make the oil companies richer than they are.









Bill


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I just wish the corn furnace wasn't so much $$$.
Bill oil is a renewable resource. We are pumping from wells that we thought dry as little as 20 years ago.
The oil companies operate on a 6% mark-up. The only folks that get rich on oil is the federal gov they get 16%.

In comparison the local Kroger store is 90-100% mark-up.

Mods 3.73 to 4.11 gear change. The OB is about modded out.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> I just received a CW order yesterday with 2 MaxxAir vent covers and 2 Gas Props (bed mod). sunnyÂ Â Waiting of the temp to get just a little warmer before I get on them though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finished the Queen Bed mod using 60# Gas Props and a Toothbrush Holder Mod







today. Air vents will be next.









Queen Bed Mod


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hey HootBob, anything special for the shelf over the dinette?
[snapback]74309[/snapback]​[/quote]

Nothing special just extra storage space.

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> . . .Â a Toothbrush Holder Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Eugene, I love the toothbrush holder! Did you have to get crawfish to help and did it take long?





















You'd better have that whistling emoticon after claiming that as a mod.









I looked at the pics and that cement pad you guys were working on - now THAT counts as a mod. Anything that is that much work (just for the TT) is a mod in my book. I'll be putting in a pad this spring. My problem is, I have to rent a backhoe to dig into the hill on my property to get the area level. I can't wait til it's done but I'm not looking forward to doing it.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> MG,
> 
> You are apparently not into non-renewable resource and dollar conservation. Corn and wood-pellet stoves are highly efficient and very clean-burning solid fuel heaters that use biomass fuel sources. Check out this link:
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah, right Bill. And his Supercrew and your F250 are getting 35 miles to the gallon.









I'm not a resource abuser but I canned any idea of using that biomass earth friendly stuff when visiting a friend way out in the sticks of PA - right after he showed me how to spin the drum in his peat toilet after taking a dump. I don't think so . . .







Give me the old flusher any time. And I'd rather spend the extra twenty-five bucks and turn up the thermostat.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I have only one mod planned, to flip the hinges on the cabinet door under the sink in the bathroom. You know, the door that flips down and covers the whole bathroom floor instead of to the side like it should.
The thing I havn't figured out is how to fill in the 1" holes left by the old flush-mount hinges. Caulk? drywall putty? What have others used?
Fred


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> I have only one mod planned, to flip the hinges on the cabinet door under the sink in the bathroom. You know, the door that flips down and covers the whole bathroom floor instead of to the side like it should.
> The thing I havn't figured out is how to fill in the 1" holes left by the old flush-mount hinges. Caulk? drywall putty? What have others used?
> Fred
> [snapback]74386[/snapback]​


I plan on doing this in the spring. I was just going to splash some white paint into the holes. They are at the bottom of the door and on the inside. I don't think they'll be too noticable.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> I have only one mod planned, to flip the hinges on the cabinet door under the sink in the bathroom. You know, the door that flips down and covers the whole bathroom floor instead of to the side like it should.
> The thing I havn't figured out is how to fill in the 1" holes left by the old flush-mount hinges. Caulk? drywall putty? What have others used?
> Fred
> [snapback]74386[/snapback]​


I have a mod that may save you guys some headaches and you won't believe how easy it is. I didn't flip those hinges. I just took out the laundry basket that was in there and took off the right hook. I attached a chain to the inside of the cabinet and ran it to the remaining hook. It only opens as far as I want it to with the chain. No matter what you do - chain or hinges - the door will be in the way when sitting in that small bathroom. But I think the chain affiords more room.

I'm heading off to church right now. When I return I'll go out and atake pictute to post.

Scott


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > . . .Â a Toothbrush Holder Mod
> ...


LOL, just had to share that toothbrush mod with yall. Done it by myself, not to complicated at all.







Now, the Maxx Air vents might be a little different. Crawfish has experience there, so I think he will help out. You just have to get so high off the ground for that one, and heights ain't my thing.







You will love that pad when you finish it. Hard to beat a full hookup pad at the house.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Bill oil is a renewable resource. We are pumping from wells that we thought dry as little as 20 years ago.
> 
> In comparison the local Kroger store isÂ 90-100% mark-up.
> 
> [snapback]74314[/snapback]​


I beg to differ. Oil is considered non-nenewable because it takes millions of years underground to be produced. Just because a little more is extracted from a well once thought dry doesn't mean it's renewable. Corn is renewed every year the sun shines and the corn plants grow.

I worked in the retail grocery business years ago. The margins and markups on retail food is much smaller than what you mention. Besides, what does that have to do with corn stoves?









Bill


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Corn as heat? I don't know, sounds kinda corny to me.

Mods for me to do this winter/spring:

Outback mods:
Handle to help going up the steps - DW has a little trouble with balance 
Over the dinette and over the sofa shelves (as seen on Outbackers)
Move folding table from kitchen to bath (as seen on Outbackers)
Towel rack on bath door (as seen at Tacoma Dome RV show -







no Outbacks at the show!)
Flop-out to drawer conversion
DVD player installation
More mini-blind replacements
Black tank valve replacement (may leave this to the pros - for multiple reasons
 






)

Some potential Outback efforts (time dependent):
Better solution for BBQ storage
Possible removal of sliding storage drawer and repackaging of stored supplies
Possible bike rack receiver weld-on

TV Mods:
Computer stand for laptop navigation
Bolted security storage in TV (padlock secure space to store laptop)
Storage organizer for rear cargo area on TV

Some potential TV mods:
Cargo pod for top rack

I'm sure I'll get some of these done and some will still be on the list a year from now.

BBB


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Has anyone done a computer stand for a laptop to put in the TV? I'd be interested in seeing it.

JIm


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Now, the Maxx Air vents might be a little different. Crawfish has experience there, so I think he will help out. You just have to get so high off the ground for that one, and heights ain't my thing.







[snapback]74405[/snapback]​
Well, we just finished the MaxxAir mods (Crawfish did anyway & I "assisted". They took just a little longer than the "toothbrush mod" did, and turned out great.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> They took just a little longer than the "toothbrush mod" did, and turned out great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























You'll love the vent covers. I keep mine open all the time and the TT never has a closed up smell.

And by-the-way, when I brush my teeth I have to stand in the vent opening to stand up straight - so the mod may be in the offing.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

> I have a mod that may save you guys some headaches and you won't believe how easy it is. I didn't flip those hinges. I just took out the laundry basket that was in there and took off the right hook. I attached a chain to the inside of the cabinet and ran it to the remaining hook. It only opens as far as I want it to with the chain. No matter what you do - chain or hinges - the door will be in the way when sitting in that small bathroom. But I think the chain affiords more room
> 
> Great idea Scott. Unfortunately for me, our door got stepped on while open,
> 
> ...


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > They took just a little longer than the "toothbrush mod" did, and turned out great.
> ...


LOL, Might be a great idea at that. Feel free to view my "toothbrush mod" for a reference if you like.


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I Been burning corn this year. A bushel a day and my furnace hardly ever runs. I get free corn from my dad's farm but its running about 1.60 per bushel up here. Works great and I don't have to clean my corn.

I need to do that bathroom door mod. Also need to insulate the slideout bed for some early spring camping.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sigearny said:


> A bushel a day and my furnace hardly ever runs. (Corn is) running about 1.60 per bushel up here. Works great and I don't have to clean my corn.
> [snapback]74535[/snapback]​


Hmmm. That works out to $48 per month and isn't it kinda cold in North Dakota too? C'mon MG, you could be the first with a corn heater in an Outback for your winter camping adventures. That would be a mod.









Bill


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I get my corn from a jar. but, just wondering where is the best place to get a corn stove? No I didn't say still









sunny

Dallas


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

dmbcfd said:


> I going to install a LED 3rd brake light. [snapback]74193[/snapback]​


I'd love to see the pictures when you get this one done.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We haven't done much yet, but this weekend we went camping (without kids) to celebrate Ellen's birthday. We spent a bunch of time making the list of things to mod before starting our "Land Cruise" (OR to NH) this summer. Only die-hard Outbackers spend part of their precious 24-hours alone thinking about mods.

Trailer mods:

Move the oval mirror above the grey/black/water readout buttons
Add coat hooks where the mirror used to be.
Bunkhouse: add curtains for each bunk.
Shower door
Maybe a cargo-net type of thing where the TV is supposed to go (next to kitchen)
Add key holder next to door
Add thumbtack thing to right of kitchen
Add spice rack over sink window
Add clock over dinette
Add a soap/shampoo dispenser to shower

On the tow vehicle:

LT tires
Sway control
Front receiver w/5 bike rack
Put a label in the TV showing trailer height and license #
Build a raised platform in the way-back of the 'burb so the dog is happy back there (can see out the window) ... storage underneath.

...and more.

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Move the oval mirror above the grey/black/water readout buttons
> Add coat hooks where the mirror used to be.
> [snapback]74599[/snapback]​


Ed,

I like that one - it's a definate. I hadn't thought of moving the mirror because someone moved it to above the sofa and I thought that wouldn't be good for DW to use. But, above the tank/bat/HW heater switch is perfect. And the coat hooks will be great in the old spot too. Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Some folks have done, and some are planning, the bathroom cabinet door hinge mod. I took the easy way out and just put a chain on it. I could have left the chain a little longer but this seemed as far as I would want to open it - I can always unhook the chain if needed. I can shorten the chain as I like also. I would have had to buy a Forstner bit to drill the hinge holes, so this saved me a little money - and time and effort. I also put a chain on the drop down door below the oven.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Scott
What ever makes it easier for you while camping









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Scott,

Does your model have a porcelain toilet???

I did the same chain thing to my cabinet. Works good enough for us.

kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I like the chain on the vanity door idea, I'll have to do that one in the spring. I'm also going to add a maxxair fan to the bathroom vent.

I think, dare I say it??? I've done enough mods and I'm done, maybe







All the outbackers.com veterans know how many mods the camping479 21RS has had done to it









After 3 seasons and many thousands of miles, I think we've got the outback just the way we want it.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I would have had to buy a Forstner bit to drill the hinge holes


'Had to buy a Forstner bit'?
Had to buy?








Good Lord, man. It's a tool!








Had to buy?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Scott,
> 
> Does your model have a porcelain toilet???
> 
> ...


Yep - porcelain toilet, cheapo toilet seat.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

camping479 said:


> After 3 seasons and many thousands of miles, I think we've got the outback just the way we want it.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]74633[/snapback]​


Yeah, and now you're probably ready to trade it in for a new one.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > I would have had to buy a Forstner bit to drill the hinge holes
> ...
























Well, that is true. I usually don't consider the cost or the future need when it comes to tools. So, I guess the real reason is - I was lazy. But I could still buy the bit.







In fact, I'm just getting ready to make a run to Staples and then the hardware store to get some screws I need to mount an LCD projector - maybe I'll go hit Lowes for the screws, rather than the local place where we have an account, to take a look at those bits, just for fun.









Now, is there any way I can justify buying the bit with the school card? Hmmm? AAAHHH! I work in a Christian school for cryin out loud! What are you doing to me Doug??? You're causing me to stumble.







Okay, get the tools out of your head, get the tools out of your head, get the tools out of your head.

Okay, I'm ready to go now. Phew, that was close.









Scott


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Rather than buy a Forstner bit to drill new holes for those chunky recessed hinges that are on the bottom of the door, I was just going to buy new flush-style hinges like the ones on the flip-down door under the oven.
But on the other hand, a new piece for the ever expanding drill bit collection is always kinda cool.








Fred


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> Rather than buy a Forstner bit to drill new holes for those chunky recessed hinges that are on the bottom of the door, I was just going to buy new flush-style hinges like the ones on the flip-down door under the oven.
> But on the other hand, a new piece for the ever expanding drill bit collection is always kinda cool.
> 
> 
> ...


Fred, I hear you loud and clear....my rule if there is a reason than I have to buy the new tool. Gotta have more tools.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RVCarolina said:


> I was just going to buy new flush-style hinges like the ones on the flip-down door under the oven.[snapback]74886[/snapback]​


Hmmmm. My oven drop-down door has the European style hinges like the rest of the doors - BUT I didn't get the drawers in the bottom of the bunkroom wardrobe. Must be the guy who used to label the tanks has been switching jobs again.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> QUOTE(camping479 @ Jan 23 2006, 09:44 AM)
> After 3 seasons and many thousands of miles, I think we've got the outback just the way we want it.
> 
> Mike
> ...


Nope, It's like Survivor I've got posession of that little immunity guy and I'm not gonna let go









Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

camping479 said:


> > QUOTE(camping479 @ Jan 23 2006, 09:44 AM)
> > After 3 seasons and many thousands of miles, I think we've got the outback just the way we want it.
> >
> > Mike
> ...


Mike LOL

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It was slipping out of his grasp a little last year but I think he has tight in hand now!


----------

